# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ελληνικά Αμφίπλωρα >  Αχαιός [Achaios]

## xara

*Το αμφίδρομο ε/γ-o/γ Αχαιός στη γραμμή Πειραιάς-Αίγινα* 
 
Απο τις 18 Ιουλίου 2006 η πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ΦΕΡΙΣ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ δρομολόγησε στην γραμμή Πειραιά - Αίγινας το νεότευκτο πλοίο της Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ. 
Γνωστοί από το νεότευκτο αμφίδρομο Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ που πουλήθηκε στην Κροατία και το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ που είναι δρομολογημένο στην γραμμή Κέρκυρας – Ηγουμενίτσας, η οικογένεια Πωλ Παπαϊωαννίδη σε συνεργασία με τον γνωστό μηχανουργό Πολυχρόνη Τουρλομούση και τον ναυπηγό Νικόλαο Πετυχάκη αυτή τη φορά ολοκλήρωσαν τη ναυπήγηση του επιβατικού οχηματαγωγού Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ που δικαιολογημένα θεωρείται το πιο σύγχρονο αμφίδρομο πλοίο της Ελλάδας και ένα από τα πιο σύγχρονα παγκοσμίως. 
Το πλοίο θα λειτουργεί κάτω από ένα νέο εμπορικό σήμα, την εταιρεία 2wayferries. Η εταιρεία 2wayferries δημιουργήθηκε για να διαχειρίζεται και τα δύο αμφίδρομα πλοία, ΑΝΩ ΧΩΡΑ ΙΙ και ΑΧΑΙΟΣ, καθώς και τα νέα αμφίδρομα πλοία που είναι στο πρόγραμμα ναυπήγησης της οικογένειας Πωλ Παπαϊωαννίδη με την ομάδα της. Στόχος της 2wayferries είναι η διαχείριση νέων μοντέρνων και πρωτοποριακών πλοίων που είναι σχεδιασμένα με τέτοιο τρόπο ώστε να μπορούν να προσφέρουν σύγχρονες υπηρεσίες στο επιβατικό κοινό.
Το Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ είναι ένα σύγχρονο πλοίο Β’ κατηγορίας (Coastal Service) που ναυπηγήθηκε κάτω από την επίβλεψη του Ελληνικού Νηογνώμονα και πληροί όλες ανεξαρτήτως τις προϋποθέσεις των τελευταίων Ευρωπαϊκών Οδηγιών ως νέο πλοίο. Το πλοίο δύναται να ταξιδεύει και προς τις δύο κατευθύνσεις και διαθέτει δύο πόρτες / καταπέλτες έναν στην πλώρη και ένα στην πρύμη οπότε τα οχήματα δεν χρειάζονται ποτέ να κάνουν ελιγμούς (μανούβρες) αλλά μπαίνουν και βγαίνουν πάντα «με το εμπρός». Αυτός ο τρόπος φόρτωσης όπου αποφεύγονται οι ελιγμοί μέσα ή έξω από το πλοίο, εκτός από ευκολία και ταχύτητα προσφέρει και την μέγιστη ασφάλεια στην είσοδο και έξοδο των οχημάτων.
Για την άνεση των επιβατών το Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ διαθέτει δύο κυλιόμενες σκάλες που μεταφέρουν τους επιβάτες από την κάθε πλευρά του πλοίου στα κλιματιζόμενα σαλόνια τα οποία η αρχιτέκτων εσωτερικού χώρου κα Ελένη Δάρα έχει διακοσμήσει με χαρούμενα  χρώματα που κάνουν το ταξίδι μία ευχάριστη εμπειρία. Στις δύο πλώρες υπάρχουν τραπέζια με πολυθρόνες ενώ περιμετρικά υπάρχουν αναπαυτικοί καναπέδες. Στο κέντρο του σαλονιού υπάρχει ένα μπαρ μήκους 12 μέτρων το οποίο σε συνεργασία με την εταιρεία CoffeeTime προσφέρει μεγάλη ποικιλία από σνακ, ροφήματα, αναψυκτικά και φυσικά τα γνωστά donuts. Ακριβώς μπροστά από το μπαρ υπάρχει ένα μεγάλο πάσο με περιμετρικές ψηλές καρέκλες stools, και ακριβώς απέναντι υπάρχουν τραπέζια καφετέριας για τους καπνίζοντες και η reception του πλοίου. Σε όλους τους χώρους του σαλονιού, ανάμεσα στους πολύχρωμους μοντέρνους πίνακες υπάρχουν μεγάλες plasma τηλεοράσεις. Πρωτοποριακό στοιχείο για πορθμειακή γραμμή αποτελεί ο μεγάλος παιδότοπος κατάλληλα διαμορφωμένος για τους μικρούς επιβάτες του πλοίου όπου τα παιδιά μπορούν να απασχοληθούν ευχάριστα κατά την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού. Αξίζει επίσης να σημειωθεί ότι το πλοίο είναι εργονομικά σχεδιασμένο ώστε να μπορεί να εξυπηρετήσει άτομα με ειδικές ανάγκες.

ΤΕΧΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ 

Το Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ κατασκευάστηκε σε Ελληνικά ναυπηγεία του Περάματος και από Ελληνικά συνεργεία και η ναυπήγησή του ολοκληρώθηκε τον Ιούλιο 2006. Έχει δύο κύριες γέφυρες (θαλάμους διακυβέρνησης) πλήρεις με όλα τα απαιτούμενα όργανα πλοήγησης σε κάθε γέφυρα έτσι ο πλοίαρχος επιλέγοντας γέφυρα μπορεί να έχει πάντα άψογη ορατότητα σε κάθε κατεύθυνση που μπορεί να κινείται το πλοίο. Το Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ είναι πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένο και ο πλοίαρχος από τα χειριστήριά του στη γέφυρα κινεί τέσσερα συστήματα ελικοπηδαλίων συγχρόνως τα οποία είναι ταυτόχρονα συστήματα πρόωσης αλλά και πηδάλια για το πλοίο. Κάθε ελικοπηδάλιο έχει δύο έλικες που περιστρέφονται αντίθετα ο ένας από τον άλλον (counter-rotating). Με τα συστήματα αυτά τα οποία εργάζονται ταυτόχρονα το πλοίο κινείται με οκτώ έλικες και έχει τη δυνατότητα να στρέφεται προς κάθε κατεύθυνση ή να περιστρέφεται επί τόπου ή να μένει ακίνητο χωρίς να επηρεάζεται από ρεύματα και ανέμους. 
Η επιφάνεια φόρτωσης χωρίζεται σε δυο επίπεδα: (1) το κύριο γκαράζ (main deck) με ύψος 4,50 μέτρα για μικτή φόρτωση αυτοκινήτων και φορτηγών, και (2) το υπόγειο γκαράζ (lower deck) με ύψος 2,10 μέτρα για αποκλειστική φόρτωση αυτοκινήτων. Το πλοίο μπορεί να μεταφέρει συνολικά 1000 επιβάτες και να φορτώσει συνολικά 171 αυτοκίνητα ή 90 αυτοκίνητα και 250 μέτρα φορτηγά. 
Το Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ είναι εξοπλισμένο με τα πιο σύγχρονα σωστικά μέσα για την ασφάλεια των επιβατών και του πληρώματος. Επίσης, όλοι οι χώροι του πλοίου είναι εξοπλισμένοι με σύστημα πυρανίχνευσης και αυτόματα συστήματα πυρόσβεσης: springler στους χώρους επιβατών, drenger στα garage και CO2 στα μηχανοστάσια.
«Την ώρα που οι υπόλοιπες εταιρείες πασχίζουν να διατηρήσουν τα παλιά πλοία τους επεκτείνοντας τα όρια ηλικίας πέρα από τα 30 χρόνια, η εταιρεία 2wayferries εισέρχεται στον χώρο με δύο νέα πλοία και με στόχο να επεκταθεί με νέες κατασκευές που θα εξασφαλίσουν σύγχρονες συγκοινωνίες στα Ελληνικά νησιά» δήλωσε ο κ. Γεώργιος Π. Παπαϊωαννίδης, πρόεδρος της «2wayferries». Και συνέχισε λέγοντας, «Με το πρόγραμμα ναυπήγησης της εταιρείας μας τα τελευταία 6 χρόνια όχι μόνο ενισχύουμε σταθερά τον ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικό τομέα της Ελλάδας αλλά συμβάλουμε δυναμικά στην αναβάθμιση των θαλάσσιων συγκοινωνιών της χώρας. Το νέο μας πλοίο Αμφίδρομο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ είναι ειδικά σχεδιασμένο ώστε να προσφέρει γρήγορα, άνετα και ασφαλή ταξίδια χωρίς ταλαιπωρία για τους επιβάτες του».

----------


## rom

ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ  ΚΑΙ  ΚΑΛΟΤΑΞΙΔΟ  ΣΤΗ  ΓΡΑΜΜΗ.ΣΑΣΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ  ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΜΑΣ  ΔΩΣΕΤΕ  ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΑ  ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ  ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ  ΜΕ  ΤΟ  ΜΗΚΟΣ  ΤΟ  ΠΛΑΤΟΣ  ΚΑΙ  ΤΟ  ΒΥΘΙΣΜΑ  ΤΟΥ  ΠΛΟΙΟΥ?

----------


## xara

Δυστυχώς το χειμώνα, θα πάει Ηγουμενίτσα-Κέρκυρα :Sad:

----------


## Paralia

Δεν είναι άδικο αυτό για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της γραμμής που εκτελούν δρομολόγια 12 μήνες το χρόνο? Να έρχεται κάποιος για 2 μήνες και να παίρνει όλη την «κρέμα»?

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο καράβι το Αχαιός. Είναι ίσως η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω ένα καλοσχεδιασμένο αμφίπλωρο (υπέροχο). Επίσης αξίζει να παρατηρήσω την ευαισθησία των ιδιοκτητών του σχετικά με τα ΑΜΕΑ. Σίγουρα τους αξίζουν συγχαρητήρια γιατί λίγα (μην πω κανένα) πλοία τέτοιου τύπου έχουν τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Το μόνο που με χαλάνε είναι οι εξαγωγές καυσαερίων

----------


## .voyager

Το Αχαιός στην Κέρκυρα.

DSC00255.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Απόστολε θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου και είναι ίσως το μόνο σημείο που με χαλάει. Πραγματικά δεν το είχα προσέξει πρίν. Στην φωτογραφία του voyager φάνηκε καλύτερα και το παρατήρησα. Ίσως αν ήταν πιο χαμηλές θα φαινόντουσαν πολύ καλύτερες !

----------


## Apostolos

Μερικές ακόμα και εδώ

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ τον apastolo για τις ωραίες φώτο. Να ρωτήσω όμως κάτι. Ίσως φανεί ανοήτο, αλλά είχε πάρει φωτιά ; Είδα την πλώρη στο πάνω μέρος της, στα τελείωματα του καταπέλτη, καθώς και τα παράθυρα και παρατήρησα ότι εχουν μουτζούρα. Στην συγκεκριμένη φώτογραφία

http://apostolossphotos.fotopic.net/c1038957.html

----------


## nautikos

> Ίσως φανεί ανοήτο, αλλά είχε πάρει φωτιά ;


Καθολου ανοητο, οντως κατα τη διαρκεια της κατασκευης του και μαλιστα στη φαση της αποπερατωσης, εκδηλωθηκε πυρκαγια μεγαλου μεγεθους που κατεστρεψε σχεδον ολοκληρωτικα ολο το κομοδεσιο.

----------


## Thanasis89

Τελικά καλά είδα. Πραγματικά μεγάλη ατυχία αυτή η πυρκαγιά. Ξέρουμε πως ξέσπασε ;

----------


## nautikos

Νομιζω οτι ειχε αποδοθει σε καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα η κατι παρομοιο, αλλα ειχε ακουστει οτι μπορει η δουλεια να εγινε και ''απο μεσα''... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Να σου πω την αλήθεια ήταν το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα (το σαμποτάζ)... Ένα τόσο μεγάλο αμφίπλωρο σίγουρα θα έχει "αντίζηλους"...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kalypso

Εικόνα 888.jpg


Ο Αχαιός στο παλιό λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας στις 17/2/2008

----------


## nautikos

Σε γενικες γραμμες σαν καραβακι δεν ειναι ασχημο. Το ταξιδεψα οταν ακομα βρισκοταν στο Σαρωνικο. Τα σαλονια του ειναι αρκετα ανετα και ομορφα, πολυ καλα σημεια ειναι η πλωρο-πρυμνιες:mrgreen: τζαμαριες των σαλονιων, απο οπου η θεα ειναι ωραια. Απο την αλλη το εξωτερικο ντεκ ειναι αρκετα περιορισμενο και ασφυκτικο θα ελεγα. Αν λαβουμε υποψη απο που αρχιζουν τα απαγορευτικα των επιβατων οσον αφορα της γεφυρες, τοτε σε περιοριζουν πρακτικα στο κεντρο του πλοιου (ακαταλληλο για φωτογραφιες). Ευτυχως παντως δεν ηταν αυστηροι και μπορουσες να προσεγγισεις ευκολα τις βαρδιολες, αρα ολα καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

Eργασιεs συντηρησηs για το Αχαιοs αυτεs τιs μερεs στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs

----------


## TOM

Καλυτερα να  ξαναπαει στην αιγινα γιατι εδω στην κερκυρα δεν του αρεσουν τα νερα απ'οταν ηρθε πηγαινει συνεχεια με την παντα

----------


## Apostolos

Πως??? Για εξήγησε τι παει να πει με την "παντα"

----------


## CORFU

Φιλε <<Αpostolos>> ο Κερκυραιοs oταν λεει οτι παει με την παντα ενοει οτι το καραβι γερνει. Αυτο συμβαινει στο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ καθε φορα που αποπλεει η καταπλεει στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs λογω τηs στροφηs 90` μoιρων Το ιδιο γινονταν και με το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ του Παναγιωτακη.

----------


## sea_serenade

Όπως επίσης και το ΠΑΝΤΟΚΡΑΤΩΡ

----------


## Apostolos

> Αυτο συμβαινει στο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ καθε φορα που αποπλεει η καταπλεει στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs λογω τηs στροφηs 90` μoιρων Το ιδιο γινονταν και με το ΠΛΑΤΥΤΕΡΑ του Παναγιωτακη.


Να βάζουν λιγότερη γωνία στα ελικοπυδάλια...
Ερώτηση: Δεν φορτώνει στην Ηγουμενίτσα απο την μία και στην Κέρκυρα απο την άλλη?

----------


## CORFU

κανονικα  μπροs πισω αλλα δεν καταλαβα γιατι ρωταs??

----------


## Apostolos

Τότε που βάζει τόσο πολύ γωνία? Στη στροφή μετά το λιμάνι?

----------


## CORFU

Για να καταλαβειs αυτεs τιs μερεs γινονται εργα αφαιρεσηs ενοs κυματαθραυστη και η στροφη μεσα στο λιμανι ειναι λιγο δυσκολη λογω περιορισμενου χωρου

----------


## TOM

''ΠΑΝΤΑ'' ΣΤΑ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΙΚΑ=ΟΤΑΝ ΕΧΕΙ  ΚΛΙΣΕΙ . ΤΟ ΑΧΑΙΟΣ  ΕΧΕΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ. ΑΦΟΥ ΣΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑΣ ΜΕΡΙΚΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΑΡΑΖΟΥΝΕ ΛΟΞΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΑΕΙ ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗΣ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## Leo

Αυτό μου ακούγεται κάπως παράξενο βρε παιδιά  :Confused:  Μήπως κανείς έχει παρόμοια εμπειρία απο τα ταξίδια του πλοίου στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Αν ναί ας μας την μεταφέρει.

----------


## TOM

Oταν προτοηλθε στην kερκυρα δεν ειχε κλιση . πρεπει να του εβγαλαν την σαβουρα .

----------


## emmanouil

εγω παντως στην αιγινα δεν παρατηρησα κατι τετοιο

----------


## Thanasis89

Παιδιά από την μικρή εμπειρία μου στα μικρά καράβια γνωρίζω ότι σπάνια τα γεμίζουν με σαβούρα. Είναι πολύ λίγες οι περιπτώσεις που θα κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο. Ίσως μόνο σε ένα μεγάλο ταξίδι. 
Συνήθως τα αμφίπλωρα (όπως προαναφέρθηκε παραπάνω) σε απότομη αλλαγή πορείας τους έχουν μια κλίση ίσως αρκετά μεγάλη καμιά φορά.

----------


## scoufgian

Επεστρεψε ο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ,χτες το απογευμα, στο Περαμα.Η φωτο δεν ειναι και τοσο καλη, λογω αποστασης και ηλιου:mrgreen::mrgreen:
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 7198

----------


## Nautikos II

Το πλοιο βρισκεται στην δεξαμενη του Βασιλειαδη

----------


## polykas

Σωστός........ :Wink: 






5.jpg

----------


## navigation

Και σήμερα δίπλα στο IONIS... :Wink: 

axaios1.jpg

axaios 2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ωραίες! Μία δικιά μου λίιιγο ποιο κοντά

----------


## Haddock

Για να μην ξεχνάμε τα όμορφα νερά του Ιονίου, εν πλω, με όλο το δρόμο.



Πηγή-Copyright

----------


## Νικόλας

Και ακόμα μία στην Ηγουμενίτσα
DSC00086.jpg

----------


## CORFU

To Aχαιοs σημερα στην Κερκυρα
AXAIOS.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Ξεκουραση σημερα για τον Αχαιο

AXAIOΣ.jpg

----------


## eliasaslan

Τώρα που βρίσκεται το καραβάκι?

----------


## CORFU

Τι εννοειs που βρισκεται??

----------


## eliasaslan

Που είναι τώρα εννοώ. Κάνει δρομολόγια κανονικά στην Κέρκυρα?

----------


## sea_serenade

Κανονικά και με τον νόμο και πάει και πολύ καλά μάλιστα!!!

----------


## eliasaslan

Πολύ ωραία τότε, να σαι καλά για την άμεση ανταπόκριση!

----------


## .voyager

"Tα σαγόνια του Αχαιού", Filmed in Corfu, in 2007  :Very Happy:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σήμερα το πρωί απο Ηγουμενίτσα για Κέρκυρα. Πάντα καθαρός και περιποιημένος ο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ, μπράβο σας παιδιά!!!

Achaios on 20.06.2009.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ωραία φώτο φίλε μπράβο !!
ταξιδάκι πήγαμε ε ?? καλοκαίρι να μου πεις τι να κάνεις :mrgreen::mrgreen:
από δίπλα πιο βαπόρι πέρασε ??

----------


## sea_serenade

Το HELLENIC SPIRIT πέρασε φίλε Νικόλα!!!

----------


## sg3

τωρα που εφυγε το αρτεμις δεν τον φερνουν παλι για αιγινα?!

----------


## Leo

> Το HELLENIC SPIRIT πέρασε φίλε Νικόλα!!!


Τι ευγενικά που το είπε ε? Τούς έφτυσε... και δρόμο.΄
Φίλτατε sea_serenade, εξαιρετικό ρεπορτάζ σε όλα και με φωτογραφίες σούπερ. Αργείς αλλά όταν βγείς τα σαρώνεις όλα. Ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## gtogias

Ο Αχαιός βρίσκει το κενό για να περάσει και αυτός το δίαυλο με προορισμό την Κέρκυρα, Κυριακή 21 Ιουνίου 2009:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45463

----------


## gtogias

Ο Αχαιός τότε που δοκίμασε την τύχη του στη γραμμή της Αίγινας, καλοκαίρι 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47219

----------


## sg3

αν ερθει τωρα παλι σιγουρα θα πιασει!

----------


## CORFU

καλα ειναι και εδω!!!

----------


## CORFU

καταπλουs στην Ηγουμενιτσα

axaios.jpg

----------


## CORFU

σημερινη αναχωρηση

axaios.jpg

----------


## CORFU

πρωινη εξοδοs απο το διαυλο τηs Ηγουμενιτσαs

----------


## dokimakos21

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ φτανοντας στην Κερκυρα....

----------


## Νικόλας

φτάνει αυτό φεύγουμε εμείς !
για τον φίλο sea serenade  :Very Happy: 
P7060266.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Γειά σου ρε Νικόλα με τα ωραία σου......... Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!!!

PS: Το επόμενο καλοκαίρι πρέπει να κανονίσουμε καμια φωτογράφιση on board  :Wink:

----------


## Νικόλας

εννοείται φίλε !! :Very Happy: 
αλλά να προχωρήσουμε και σε κάτι ποιο μεγάλο αλλά στο ίδιο χρώμα
φέτος είμασταν άτυχοι του χρόνου όμως(και ποιο νωρίς)σίγουρα  :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Συμφωνώ, να παραμείνουμε στο ίδιο χρώμα αλλά σε διαφορετικό νηολόγιο.... :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

μπαινονταs το καστρο.

----------


## laz94

Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία!!! Μπράβο corfu! :Wink:

----------


## TOM

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το N@UTILIA.

ACHAIOS.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΕΡΚΥΡΑ.Αφιερωμενη σε ολο το N@UTILIA.
> 
> ACHAIOS.jpg


Πολύ καλή όπως και του φίλου Corfu. Δίνουν ρέστα απόψε οι Κερκυραίοι φίλοι.

----------


## TOM

Και αλλη μια φρεσκια,φρεσκια.Αφιερωμενη στον gtogias και στον corfu.

ACHAIOS 2.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Και αλλη μια φρεσκια,φρεσκια.Αφιερωμενη στον gtogias και στον corfu.
> 
> ACHAIOS 2.jpg


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση και για όλες τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες που μοιράζεσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## CORFU

και μια καταπλωρη για το φιλο Tom.

----------


## TOM

Ευχαριστω πολυ και ανταποδιδω.

achaios 3.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μετά τις πολύ καλές φωτογραφίες των φίλων Corfu και Tom μια ακόμη από άφιξη στην Ηγουμενίτσα το 2008:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 64947

----------


## TOM

και μια για καληνυχτα......

ak.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτη φωτογραφία !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αχαιος* 1
Ahaios.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αχαιος* 2
Ahaios2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Αχαιος* 3
Ahaios3.jpg

----------


## dokimakos21

*AXAIOS Στην Κερκυρα...*

PA081082.JPG

----------


## CORFU

στον φιλο Νικολα

----------


## CORFU

σημερινοs καταπλουs στην Κερκυρα

----------


## Thanasis89

Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν η πρόωσή του γίνεται μέσω ελικοπηδαλίων ή προπελών μεταβλητού βήματος ; Μήπως γνωρίζεις Βαγγέλη σχετικά μιας και το έχεις εκεί ;

----------


## CORFU

απο οσα γνωριζω εχει 4 ελικοπηδαλια και μαλιστα με 2 προπελεs το καθενα

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη ! Και αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι αποδοτικότερα με δύο προπέλες, καθώς περιστρέφονται με διαφορετική φορά... Τώρα θα ήθελα και την γνώμη κάποιου ειδικού καθώς δεν θυμάμαι να έχει γίνει ειδική αναφορά στο σύστημα με δύο προπέλες.

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια φώτο(που για να την βγάλω έγινα....μούσκεμα :mrgreen :Smile: 
στους πατριώτες λοιπόν και στον συχνό επιβάτη :mrgreen: :Wink: 
P1100336.jpg

----------


## CORFU

που εισαι βρε Νικολα με τηs ομορφιεs σου :Wink:

----------


## sea_serenade

Σωστοί οι κοντοχωριανοί μου!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

να και ο νεοs με το παλιο :Cool:

----------


## Νικόλας

> που εισαι βρε Νικολα με τηs ομορφιεs σου


 πςςς να το να !!
ωραίος !! :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ καλή ιδέα για εικόνα και σύγκριση. Grazie!




> να και ο νεοs με το παλιο

----------


## TOM

και αλλη μια για συγκριση των δυο πλοιων απο διαφορετικη γωνια ληψης.και λογο εκπτωσεων _+ μια του αχαιου στο πρωτο του δρομολογιο μετα στο χθεσινο απαγορευτικο δωρο_.*και οι δυο χθεσινες.*.αφιερωμενες στουσ κερκυροηγουμενιτσιοτες συμφορουμιτες.


ax-nik.jpg

axaios.jpg

----------


## bikas

αχαιος στην κερκυρα

----------


## Νικόλας

Πατριώτες πως πάει εκεί όλα καλά ??
άντε σύντομα θα τα πούμε 
προς το παρόν πάρτε έναν ΑΧΑΙΟ ! :Very Happy: 
P1040205.jpg

----------


## CORFU

εσυ Νικολα πωs τα παs εκει στα ξενα??? :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
αχαιοs.jpg

αχαιοs 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

που θα παει θα περασουν οι μερεs φιλε Παντελη
axaios 2.jpg

axaios.jpg

axaios 1.jpg
και για σενα Θαναση

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Βαγγέλη ! Μάλλον τώρα με βάζετε σε σκέψεις και οι δύο σας για ένα ταξιδάκι μέχρι την όμορφη Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Νικόλας

ρεσιτάλ από τον φίλο CORFU !!!
όλες οι φώτο είναι η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη !
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ !*
ποιος θα έρθει ρε παιδιά εεεε είμαι και γω εδώ:mrgreen:

----------


## CORFU

εγω εδω ειμαι :Wink:

----------


## polykas

*Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες με φόντο την όμορφη Κέρκυρα.Ευχαριστούμε  φίλε CORFU...*

----------


## pantelis2009

Aναχώρηση του Αχαιός στις 19/03 και Δύση ηλίου απο την όμορφη Κέρκυρα. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, polykas, Thanasis89, Appia_1978, TOM & bikas 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 06 19-03-2010.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 07 19-03-2010.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 08 19-03-2010.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 09 19-03-2010.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 10 19-03-2010.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Παντελή!




> Aναχώρηση του Αχαιός στις 19/03 και Δύση ηλίου απο την όμορφη Κέρκυρα. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, polykas, Thanasis89, Appia_1978, TOM & bikas 
> 
> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 06 19-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 07 19-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 08 19-03-2010.jpg
> 
> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 09 19-03-2010.jpg
> ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Πορεία για Κέρκυρα

Achaios.jpg

----------


## tolis milos

Χθες κατα την εισοδο του στο Πειραια!!!
DSC03090.jpg
DSC03091.jpg
DSC03092.jpg
DSC03093.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το πλοιο εξω απο τον Πειραια κατα την επιστροφη του στο μετα απο δοκιμαστικο στις 16.4.2010.

axaios 1.jpg

axaios2.jpg

----------


## Stylianos

πραγματικά πολύ όμορφο πλοίο...πολύ ωρέες όλες οι photos! :Very Happy:

----------


## CORFU

ενα ομορφο απογευμα
axaios.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε σε μερικές φωτο, όταν έκανε το πρώτο του μπανάκι? Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Appia_1978, Νικόλα, Ιθάκη, Stylianos, helatros68, tolis milos, polykas & όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz:  

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 14.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 15.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 16.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 17.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 18.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες Παντελή! Ευχαριστούμε  :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

_Παντελή υπέροχες.Σε ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## tolis milos

Να εισαι καλα φιλε panteli!!!

----------


## vinman

*Χθές ανάμεσα στην Κέρκυρα και την Ηγουμενίτσα!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,NikosP!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106442

----------


## vinman

*...και άλλη μία λίγα λεπτά νωρίτερα..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108074

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΑXAIOΣ την πρωτη του χρονια το 2006 στη ροτα για αιγινα.

saron (205).JPG

Για τον pantelis 2009, tasos@@@, Thanasis 89

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε BEN BRUCE και ανταποδίδω. Χαρισμένες επίσης σε Thanasis 89, Τasos@@@, Appia_1978, polykas, CORFU, tolis milos, ariti & Νικόλας :Wink: . 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 141.jpg
*Επιστροφή απο το πρώτο δοκιμαστικό στις 30/06/2006 με Cpr. τον υπέροχο ¶κη Βάλβη.*

----------


## Thanasis89

Υπέροχες παιδιά ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ ! Αλήθεια τι είχε ακουστεί τότε για την πορεία του στην γραμμή ;

----------


## CORFU

για τον φιλο Παντελη και την φιλοξενεια του εστω και για λιγο στα μερη του :Wink: 
axaios.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε Βαγγέλη, δεν έκανα τίποτε μπροστά σ' αυτά που έκανες εσύ. :Wink: 
Ας δούμε μερικές φωτο απο το 2006. Το γκαράζ και ο καταπέλτης για το κατάμπαρο και τα υπέροχα σαλόνια του πλοίου. Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Thanasis89, BEN BRUCE, vinman, tolis milos, polykas, Appia_1978, Νικόλα, Ιθάκη, Stylianos, ariti, Τasos@@@ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink: .

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 92.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 94.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 95.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 96.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 98.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή μπράβο ! Είμαι σίγουρος ότι έχεις περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από τον Αχαιό, αν δεν σου έκανε κόπο να μας έκανε μια γενικότερη παρουσίαση... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων !

----------


## CORFU

ωραιο και αυτο το ρεπορταζ αλλα  ο μαγικοs σακοs ολο και κατι θα βγαλει :Razz: 
phptYjBZKAM.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Για τους φίλους Thanasis89 & CORFU που θέλουν περισσότερα. :Wink: 
Το αμφίδρομο «ΑΧΑΙΟΣ» έχει ολικό μήκος 87,70 μέτρα, πλάτος 16,00 μέτρα και μέγιστο βύθισμα 3,50 μέτρα. Η πρόωση του γίνετε με 4 κύριες μηχανές Caterpillar ισχύος 1650 ίππων εκάστη και 4 ελικοπηδάλια VETH (COUNTER-ROTATING) που του δίνουν την μέγιστη ταχύτητα των 19 knots. Επίσης έχει δύο ηλεκτρογεννήτριες απόδοσης 269KVA και μία emergency αερόψυκτη με απόδοση 105 KVA όλες της Caterpillar. 
Νο 8. Το Αχαιός κατασκευάζετε,
Νο 9-12. τα ελικοπηδάλια πρίν το πρώτο τους μπανάκι, 
Νο 23. το σαλόνι υπο κατασκευή,
Νο 31. Μία απο τις Caterpillar του Αχαιός. 
Επείσης χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους που προαναφέρω και όλους τους αμφίπλωρους.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 08.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 09.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 12.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 23.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 31.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, Παντελή!

----------


## Thanasis89

Παντελή να είσαι καλά ! Εκπλήρωσες μία από τις μεγαλύτερες επιθυμίες μου, που δεν ήταν άλλη από το να δω την γάστρα αυτού του αμφίπλωρου. Πραγματικό θαύμα της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής βιομηχανίας, ειδικά με αυτή την ταχύτητα ! Τώρα βρίσκομαι σε πραγματικό δίλημμα και δεν είναι άλλο από το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ - Αχαιός. Χρειαζόμαστε κι άλλα τέτοια επαναστατικά πλοία !
Με 17 κόμβους το ¶νω Χώρα ΙΙ και 19 ο Αχαιός να λοιπόν γιατί ο Φιλιάγκος δεν πήγε τελικά το νέο πλοίο του στην Κέρκυρα. 
Ένα ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στους πλοιοκτήτες του από μένα και ας γίνουν παράδειγμα αυτά τα πλοία για τους άλλους πλοιοκτήτες του είδους που πασχίζουν να ξεπεράσουν τους 15 κόμβους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε Thanasis89 και τα 2 πλοία είναι υπέροχα. Το Αχαιός λόγο πιο νέου, είναι πιο εξελιγμένο. Την εποχή έκείνη οι κ. Παπαιωαννίδης και Πετυχάκης έκαναν την μεγάλη διαφορά σε Ελληνικής κατασκευής πλοία. Δυστυχώς δεν υπήρχε συνέχεια.
Νο 10. Ηπλώρη-πρύμη, 
Νο 25 - Νο 67. οι σκάλες πριν και μετά,
Νο 24 - Νο 74. η γέφυρα πρίν και μετά.
Χαρισμένες σε όσους προαναφέρω και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 10.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 24.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 67.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 25.jpg

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 74.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> ..._Εκπλήρωσες μία από τις μεγαλύτερες επιθυμίες μου, που δεν ήταν άλλη από το να δω την γάστρα αυτού του αμφίπλωρου._ .....


μα καλα ρε Θαναση,ειχες τετοια επιθυμια και δεν το ανεφερες ποτε???αφου ξερεις ποιο ειναι το καλυτερο μερος για να θαυμασεις τις γαστρες των πλοιων
ρεπορταζ απο τις 12-04-10 απο το γνωστο μου λιμερι,εξαιρετικα αφιερομενο για παρτη σου

εχουμε λοιπον την γασταρα σε πλανο απο κοντα
konta.JPG

απο πιο κοντα
pio konta.JPG

απο ακομα πιο κοντα (μετα φοβομουν μην φαω τη κεφαλι μου...)
akoma pio konta.JPG

μια απο πλαγια
apo plagia.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Γιώργαρε σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ... Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί !  :Surprised: ops:
Το πλοίο αξίζει... Από όλες τις πλευρές... !

Και τώρα μία απορία προς τους γνώστες. Αν παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα θα δείτε ότι οι προπέλες που βρίσκονται πάνω στο ίδιο ελικοπηδάλιο είναι διαφορετικού βήματος, δηλαδή η μία εκ των δύο έχει περισσότερα πτερύγια. Γιατί γίνεται αυτό ; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## parianos

> Γιώργαρε σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ... Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ! ops:
> Το πλοίο αξίζει... Από όλες τις πλευρές... !
> 
> Και τώρα μία απορία προς τους γνώστες. Αν παρατηρήσετε καλύτερα θα δείτε ότι οι προπέλες που βρίσκονται πάνω στο ίδιο ελικοπηδάλιο είναι διαφορετικού βήματος, δηλαδή η μία εκ των δύο έχει περισσότερα πτερύγια. Γιατί γίνεται αυτό ; Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.


Και εγω το ιδιο εχω αυτη την απορια για τα πτερυγια και οι ειδικοι ας μας εξηγησουνε....

----------


## Thanasis89

Έχω μια πιθανή απάντηση αλλά λόγο άγνοιας επί του θέματος θα ήθελα να δείξετε κατανόηση. Πρωτίστως να πω ότι θεωρώ ως προωστήρια προπέλα εκείνη με τα λιγότερα πτερύγια δεν μπορώ όμως να εξηγήσω τον λόγο που καταλήγω σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Μπορώ όμως να εξηγήσω γιατί θεωρώ ως δευτερεύουσα προπέλα εκείνη με τα περισσότερα πτερύγια. Με την περιστροφή της πρώτης δημιουργείται ένα κενό το οποίο πρέπει να καλυφθεί. Εκείνο το κενό, να το πω έτσι, καλείται να το καλύψει η δευτερεύοσα προπέλλα με το μεγαλύτερο βήμα. Το πλεονέκτημα του όλου συστήματος, στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ότι το ίδιο ελικοπηδάλιο και έλκει και ωθεί με την ίδια παρεχόμενη ισχύ από την κύρια μηχανή.

----------


## ιθακη

> Έχω μια πιθανή απάντηση αλλά λόγο άγνοιας επί του θέματος θα ήθελα να δείξετε κατανόηση. Πρωτίστως να πω ότι θεωρώ ως προωστήρια προπέλα εκείνη με τα λιγότερα πτερύγια δεν μπορώ όμως να εξηγήσω τον λόγο που καταλήγω σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα. Μπορώ όμως να εξηγήσω γιατί θεωρώ ως δευτερεύουσα προπέλα εκείνη με τα περισσότερα πτερύγια. Με την περιστροφή της πρώτης δημιουργείται ένα κενό το οποίο πρέπει να καλυφθεί. Εκείνο το κενό, να το πω έτσι, καλείται να το καλύψει η δευτερεύοσα προπέλλα με το μεγαλύτερο βήμα. Το πλεονέκτημα του όλου συστήματος, στα δικά μου μάτια είναι ότι το ίδιο ελικοπηδάλιο και έλκει και ωθεί με την ίδια παρεχόμενη ισχύ από την κύρια μηχανή.


Θαναση σχεδον την ιδια απορρια...η απαντηση που μου ειχε δωσει ενας απο τους μηχανικους του πλοιου,που ηταν πολυ προθυμος να μου εξηγησει,ηταν: 
(θα το πω με δικα μου λογια και με σχεδιο γιατι δεν το θημαμαι κατα λεξη)
απο την παρακατω φωτο καταλαβαινουμε ποια ηταν η πλωρη του πλοιου βαση της φορας του....
DSCN2551a.jpg
επισης βπλεπουμε οτι η πενταπτερη προπελα απο πισω εχει τελειωμα μυτερο,
ενω αν την ιδια προπελα την δουμε απο μπροστα θα δουμε τι εχει βολβο
DSCN2553a.jpg
τωρα αυτο που μου ειχε πει,στο περιπου,ηταν οτι την απολεια του εργου που εχει η μπροστα αριστεροστροφη προπελα,την κανει εργο η πισω δεξιοστροφη προπελα...
καπως ετσι μου το ειχε πει...

----------


## Thanasis89

Προσπαθώ να το εξηγήσω κι εγώ Γιώργο. Αν είχες μία φωτογραφία από τα χειριστήρια στην γέφυρα την στιγμή που σταμάτησε το πλοίο θα μας λυνόντουσαν όλες οι απορίες. Πάντως η περιγραφή ανταποκρίνεται περισσότερο στην πραγματικότητα. 
Αλλά νομίζω ότι βοηθάει ένα animation στο site της Veth. Σε έναν υποσύνδεσμο δίνει και κάποιες πληροφορίες για την λειτουργία και τα οφέλη του συστήματος αυτού. Μπορείτε να το δείτε εδώ.

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs λεπτομερειεs εγω θα βαλω αλλο ενα ερωτημα, παρατηρειστε τη διαφορα εχει η μια πλωρη απο την αλλη?????? περιμενω απαντησειs!!!!!!

----------


## ιθακη

> ομορφεs λεπτομερειεs εγω θα βαλω αλλο ενα ερωτημα, παρατηρειστε τη διαφορα εχει η μια πλωρη απο την αλλη?????? περιμενω απαντησειs!!!!!!


η πλωρη της οποιας ο καταπελτης ακουμπαει στην Ηγουμενιτσα εχει ταμπελα στην οροφη που γραφει σε Αγγλικα και Ελληνικα "Αναχωρηση για Κερκυρα"
DSCN2546a.jpg

ενω αντιστιχως η αντιθετη πλωρη που ποιανει στην Κερκυρα αναγραφει η ταμπελα της "Αναχωρηση για Ηγουμενητσα"
DSCN2560a.jpg

----------


## CORFU

δεν είναι αυτό για να δούμε λίγο καλύτερα είναι ευκολο!!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Μία άγκυρα!
Τι κερδίζω?

----------


## CORFU

οταν ερθειs Κερκυρα τα ουζα απο μενα  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Θέλω και γώ είμαι καλεσμένος????????????????????

----------


## ιθακη

αααχχχχχ παιδια γερασαααααα......πρεπει να παω για γυαλια καινουργια...

----------


## CORFU

εισαι και εσυ καλεσμενοs για ουζα φιλε ιθακη
σε εσενα φιλε Παντελη δεν απανταω........................................

----------


## ιθακη

ωωω  merci sior

----------


## pantelis2009

> εισαι και εσυ καλεσμενοs για ουζα φιλε ιθακη
> σε εσενα φιλε Παντελη δεν απανταω........................................


:sad::sad::sad::sad: :Confused:

----------


## CORFU

αφου θελειs απαντηση εσυ καφεδαααααααααααααααααακι :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## pantelis2009

> αφου θελειs απαντηση εσυ καφεδαααααααααααααααααακι


Αν στην Κέρκυρα το λένε καφεδάκι, ας είναι...... γιατί εγώ θυμάμε κάτι ξεγυρισμένα ούζα με θαλασσινούς μεζέδες, μούρλιαααααααααααα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): :shock:.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και τώρα μια μπόμπα απο σίγουρη πηγή. Το Αχαιός μάλλον πουλήθηκε και μετακομίζει για Σικελία μεριά :Sad: . Όταν μάθω κάτι περισσότερο θα τα ξανα πούμε :Wink: . Δυστυχώς όλα τα καλά καράβια φαίνετε βαράθηκαν την μιζέρια και ένα-ένα την κάνει να μην βλέπει το χάλι μας.
Πάμε να το δούμε στην Κέρκυρα στις 19/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του (είναι και πολλοί) :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 11 19-03-2010.jpg

----------


## CORFU

αντε παλι  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Appia_1978

> Και τώρα μια μπόμπα απο σίγουρη πηγή. Το Αχαιός μάλλον πουλήθηκε και μετακομίζει για Σικελία μεριά. Όταν μάθω κάτι περισσότερο θα τα ξανα πούμε. Δυστυχώς όλα τα καλά καράβια φαίνετε βαράθηκαν την μιζέρια και ένα-ένα την κάνει να μην βλέπει το χάλι μας.
> Πάμε να το δούμε στην Κέρκυρα στις 19/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του (είναι και πολλοί).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117498


Εάν είναι αλήθεια αυτό (και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να σε αμφισβητήσω, φίλε Παντελή!), θα δημιουργηθεί ένα πολύ μεγάλο κενό στην Κέρκυρα αφού υπάρχουν και φήμες ότι μετακομίζει επίσης το Αικατερίνη Π ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Έτσι έμαθα φίλε Appia_1978 :Sad: . Αν μάθω κάτι νέο τα λέμε πάλι :Wink: .

----------


## CORFU

κανενα νεο απο το πλοιο???
28 oktomvriou 009.JPG

----------


## CORFU

ξερει καποιοs που ειναι το πλοιο? :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## polykas

Στην ευρύτερη περιοχή του Περάματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς φίλε Γιώργο και συγκεκριμένα μπροστά στο ναυπηγείο Ατσαλάκη, όπου έδεσε πριν και μετά το δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά αφού προφανώς το έλεγξαν οι νέοι ναυλωτές του. Εκεί το επισκεύτηκα  στις 24/01/2011 και τράβηξα καμιά 25αρια φωτο απο γκαράζ, σαλόνια, γέφυρα και εξωτερικούς χώρους. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 247 24-01-2011.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 248.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 250.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 249.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το υπέροχο σαλόνι του Αχαιός φωτογραφημένο στις 24/01/2011.
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Nικόλας, Appia_1978, Trakman, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, polykas, TOM, και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .



ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 255.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 256.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 257.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 258.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 259.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ομορφεs φωτο κανενα νεο για το πλοιο εμαθεs

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακόμη όχι. Λέγανε ότι θα φύγει μες τη βδομάδα. Θα δώ τι θα μάθω απο Δευτέρα.

----------


## ιθακη

εγω παντως αυτο που διαβασα εδω ειναι οτι ζητησε στις _Δηλώσεις Δρομολόγησης 2011-2012 -_ ΔΘΣΑ  Α/Α 46 ειναι οτι ζητησε δρομολογιση *Κερκυρα-Ηγουμενιτσα* και *Ηγουμενιτσα-Παξοι* για την περιοδο _1/11/11 - 31/12/12_

----------


## pantelis2009

Με τον Cpt. Σπύρο που μίλησα σήμερα, πρέπει μέσα στη βδομάδα να φύγει για Ιταλία. Το πλήρωμα πάει όλο Ιταλία για 1 χρόνο και απο το λίγο που μίλησα με τον Cpt. Σπύρο το δρομολόγιο του θα είναι απο το νησί Isola d' Elba και το λιμάνι Portoferraio στο λιμάνι Piombino Ιτάλια. Αν το πάρω είδηση όταν φεύγει θα τραβήξω Video. 
Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 251.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Δηλαδή, ναυλώθηκε για 1 έτος και μετά θα μας ξαναγυρίσει; Σωστά κατάλαβα;  :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

καλα καταλαβεs αλλα δεν γνωριζω αν υπαρχει και καποιο παραθυρο αγοραs του πλοιου μετα απο καποιο χρονικο διαστημα

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα που μπήκα Πέραμα το είδα με τα νέα του σινιάλα. Η εταιρεία που το νοίκιασε λέγετε BLUNAVY και όπως βλέπετε στη 2η φωτο έχει σήμα 3 μέλισσες. Σε συνομιλία που είχα με τον πλοιοκτήτη και τον Cpt. Σπύρο Λέκκα την Κυριακή το πρωΐ πέρνουν καύσιμα και θα φύγουν, πρώτα για Κέρκυρα που θα μείνουν μία μέρα και μετά για Ιταλία. Φίλε CORFU ετοιμάσου :Wink: .
Εγώ εύχομαι στον Cpt. Σπύρο και το πλήρωμα του καλά ταξίδια, ο Αι Νικόλας πάντα μαζί τους  και καλή επιστροφή όταν τελειώσουν.
Οι φωτο χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, ιθακη, polykas, ΤΟΜ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Razz: 


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 280 11-02-2011.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 286.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός μέσα στον Πειραιά για να πάρει καύσιμα και νερό και να φύγει για Κέρκυρα. 
CORFU & TOM ετοιμάστε τις μηχανές :Wink: .

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 289 13-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Όταν έχει καλό καιρό και πίνεις καφεδάκι στα Σελήνια, παρέα με την Pentax, όλο και κάτι καλό βλέπεις :Wink: .
Το Αχαιός περίπου στις 12.30 τελείωσε με καύσιμα & νερά και έβαλε πλώρη για Ισθμό & Κέρκυρα. Στις 13.00 το συνέλαβε ο φακός μου πολύ ανοικτά απο Σαλαμίνα. Τώρα είναι στο Αίγιο με 13,9 μίλια. 
Εύχομαι στον Cpt. Σπύρο Λέκκα και το πλήρωμα του καλή ξεκούραση αύριο και μετά καλό ταξίδι στην Ιταλία.
Η φωτο χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω :Razz: .


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 290 13-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τα σχέδια του Αχαιός όπως είναι αναρτημένα στο γκαράζ του υπέροχου πλοίου.
Καμιά σημερινή φωτο απο Κέρκυρα δεν πέζει;;;; Αύριο θα σας φύγει. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 272 07-02-2011.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 273.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 274.jpg

----------


## TOM

Oριστε μερικες φωτο σημερα στην κερκυρα.δεν πηγα κοντα γιατι δεν θα προλαβαινα να πηγαινα στο μαθημα και θα επεφτε τηλεφωνο σπιτι:grin::grin: :Very Happy: .....παντως αν ξερει κανεις τι ωρα περιπου θα φυγει αν δεν ειναι ωρα που εχω σχολειο θα μπορουσα να παω να το φωτογραφισω....Αφιερωμενες στους pantelis2009,CORFU,Appia_1978 και σε ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου.


αχαιος0.jpg αχαιος1.jpg αχαιος2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Χαζομάρα μου δεν πήρα το τηλ. του Cpt. Σπύρου και δεν ξέρω!!!! :Sad: 
Ευχαριστώ για τις φωτο φίλε ΤΟΜ. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Αν θέλεις κάτι τελικά το βρίσκεις. Σε επικοινονία μου με τον Cpt. Σπύρο Λέκκα το Αχαιός θα φύγει σήμερα τα μεσάνυχτα περίπου. Οπότε φίλοι απο την Κέρκυρα σας δίνετε η ευκαιρία να το φωτογραφήσετε :Wink: 
Ας το δούμε στο Πέραμα στις 08/02 χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 276.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

To AIS του πλοίου είναι ήδη ανοικτό. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες τώρα θα ήμουν μέσα στο πλοίο και θα ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω μαζί του. Ας είναι καλά η ανεργία :Sad: . Προλαβαίνετε ακόμη εσείς στην Κέρκυρα να το φωτογραφήσετε. :Wink: 
Ας δούμε 2 φωτο απο το γκαράζ του υπέροχου πλοίου.
Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, ιθακη, polykas, Trakman, vinman, ΤΟΜ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 252.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 253.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ Παντελή :-D Κατατοπιστικές, όπως πάντα! Ελπίζω να μας ξαναέρθει του χρόνου.

----------


## CORFU

αυτο που εμαθα ειναι οτι σε 3 μηνεs το πληρωμα θα κανει σκατζα με το πληρωμα του Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ

----------


## CORFU

> To AIS του πλοίου είναι ήδη ανοικτό. Υπό άλλες συνθήκες τώρα θα ήμουν μέσα στο πλοίο και θα ετοιμαζόμουν να πάω μαζί του. Ας είναι καλά η ανεργία. Προλαβαίνετε ακόμη εσείς στην Κέρκυρα να το φωτογραφήσετε.
> Ας δούμε 2 φωτο απο το γκαράζ του υπέροχου πλοίου.
> Χαρισμένες σε CORFU, Νικόλας, Appia_1978, ιθακη, polykas, Trakman, vinman, ΤΟΜ και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
> 
> 
> ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 252.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 253.jpg


 λιγο πριν τον αποπλου 4:00 AM το AIS Οff

----------


## pantelis2009

> αυτο που εμαθα ειναι οτι σε 3 μηνεs το πληρωμα θα κανει σκατζα με το πληρωμα του Ανω Χωρα ΙΙ


 Δηλαδή όποιος θέλει απο το Ανω Χώρα να πάει στο Αχαιός και τ' ανάποδα. Έτσι αν το κάνουν, δεν θα είναι το πλήρωμα μακριά απο την οικογένεια του συνέχεια και πιστεύω ότι τα λεπτά έξω θα είναι και άλλα.
Ναι φίλε Βαγγέλη ο Cpt. Σπύρος το έκλεισε μάλλον για να μην ξέρουμε που είναι  :Wink: . Ας έχουν καλό ταξίδι και θα το ανοίξει πιστεύω όταν φτάσει. Αν και μου είπε θα με πάρει τηλ. απο Ιταλία όταν κάνει σύνδεση στο internet, για να μαθαίνει τα νέα μας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός σε 1 ώρα και 20 λεπτά περίπου θα είναι στη Messina. Καλή συνέχεια Cpt. Σπύρο. :Wink: 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 294 16-02-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

σε 2 μερεs δινει αφιξη Υπομονη

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός για λίγο άνοιξε το AIS του και έχει φτάσει. Μάλλον περιμένουν να τους πούνε που θα πέσει. 
Καλή ξεκούραση στον Cpt. Σπύρο και το πλήρωμα του.΄

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 296 18-02-2011.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο επικοινωνία που είχα το Αχαιός ανάμεσα στη Μεσσήνα και τη Νάπολη είχε Σουέλ με 7-8 μποφόρ, αλλά όλα πήγαν καλά. Σε επικοινωνία του Cpt. Σπύρου με το λιμάνι του Portoferraio, του είπαν ότι πριν τις 09.00-09.30 δεν θα έμπαινε στο λιμάνι και έτσι έκοψε ταχύτητα. Διαφορετικά λίγο μετά τα μεσάνυχτα θα είχε φτάσει στον προορισμό του.
Ας δούμε εμείς μερικές φωτο(όταν ήταν στο Πέραμα) απο τα ωραία σαλόνια του, την πλώρη του, τις σκάλες των επιβατών και λίγο.... απο σωστικά :Wink: .
Χαρισμένες στον Cpt. Σπύρο, το πλήρωμα του και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool: 


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 260.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 261.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 262.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 263.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 264.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός μάλλον απο σήμερα ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια!!!! :Wink: 
Καλά ταξίδια Cpt. Σπύρο:-D και δείξε τους τι εστί Ελληνική ναυτοσύνη :Cool: .

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 298 19-02-2011.jpg

----------


## CORFU

να και η πρωτη φωτο απο το πλοιο στο Portoferraio πηγη MARINETRAFFIC :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε Βαγγέλη :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Αχαιός στο Πέραμα στις 11/02 όταν είχαν τελειώσει τα νέα σήματα στη μία μπάντα και απο την άλλη ακόμη τα ετοίμαζαν. Χαρισμένες σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου και στο πλήρωμα του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .



ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 281.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 282.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 285.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 287.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 288.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Για τους φίλους Pantelis_2009 και Corfu .
axaios.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για τους φίλους Pantelis_2009 και Corfu .
> axaios.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε Νίκο και ανταποδίδω σε σένα, CORFU και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.
Το Deck με τα καθύσματα ανάμεσα στις γέφυρες, και η γέφυρα σε διάφορες πόζες. :Wink: :roll:


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 265.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 267.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 266.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 268.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 269.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στην Κέρκυρα να είσαι καλά Παντελή.


axaios1.jpg 
axaios2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες και σ' ευχαριστούμε Νίκο :Wink: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός στις 24/01/2011 όταν ετοιμαζόταν για να φύγει για το Elbe. :Wink: 
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, CORFU, Appia_1978, GameManiacGR, ithakos, TOM, Νικόλας και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Razz: 


ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 270.jpgΑΧΑΙΟΣ 271.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ας αναφέρουμε πλέον οτι το πλοίο επέστρεψε στην γνώριμη γραμμή του, Ηγουμενίτσα - Κέρκυρα

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το θυμηθούμε την ημέρα της καθέλκυσης του. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 13.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και στα πρώτα δρομολόγια του στο Σρωνικό. Αρκετοί λένε οτι ήταν ιδανικό και τώρα που χάθηκαν τα πλοία εδώ να είναι μια καλή λύση!

acheos.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός στις 07/08/2006 δεμένο στην Αίγινα με καπετάνιο τον ¶κη Βάλβη.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 198.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Στο τελευταίο στάδιο κατασκευής είχε ξεσπάσει κάποια πυρκαγιά με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσει να δρομολογηθεί. Κάποιο διάστημα μάλιστα είχε μείνει χωρίς εργασίες και φοβηθήκαμε οτι θα είχε άσχημο τέλος. Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά και στην παρακάτω φώτο το βλέπουμε λίγο πριν τελειώσει ολοκληρωτικά

ACHAIOS.JPG

----------


## CORFU

FOTO 191.jpgκαι εδω καλα ειναι.............

----------


## CORFU

για ολουs τουs φιλουs

bye_boat-001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ACHAIOS τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2006 εξω απο την Αιγινα.Παντως απο 2 ταξιδια που εχω κανει νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και το πλεον καλοθαλασσο βαπορι.
saron (335).jpg

----------


## CORFU

σωστα :Apologetic:

----------


## CORFU

μετα απο παρα πολυ βροχη 

28 oktomvriou 009.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Ξεκινησε σημερα το απογευμα 17:30 με προορισμο το Περαμα

----------


## CORFU

> ACHAIOS τον Σεπτεμβριο του 2006 εξω απο την Αιγινα.Παντως απο 2 ταξιδια που εχω κανει νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι και το πλεον καλοθαλασσο βαπορι.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135128


ακουγεται εντονα τελευταια η επιστροφη του σε αυτη την γραμμη........αλλα μετα το Καλοκαιρι

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες Βαγγέλη.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πιστεύω πως είναι ένα αξιόλογο βαπόρι το οποίο ψάχνει ακόμη να βρει τον εαυτό του! Προσπάθησε σε πολλές γραμμές, αλλά δεν τα πήγε όπως θα το ήθελε. Ίσως η γραμμή της Αίγινας την συγκεκριμένη χρονική περίοδο (συνεχείς ανακατατάξεις στόλων, δραματικές μειώσεις δρομολογίων) του δίνει μία δεύτερη ευκαιρία να ξαναπροσπαθήσει με σκοπό να εδραιωθεί. Η αίτηση που έχει καταθέσει αν θυμάμαι καλά για Αίγινα - Αγκίστρι μπορεί να συμπεριλάβει - σε συνδυασμό με την καθυστέρηση ολοκλήρωσης του Εμπεδοκλής - και το λιμάνι της Σουβάλας. Το βύθισμά του είναι 3,51 έναντι 3,27 του Φαίδρα, έχει καλό γκαράζ, ιδανικά χαρακτηρισικά και αν θεσπίσει κι έναν οικονομικό ναύλο η αποδοχή του πρέπει να θωρείται δεδομένη απ' τον Αιγινήτη και τους ταξιδιώτες της γραμμής. 
Ας του ευχηθούμε να έρθει με το καλό και να πούμε ότι πρόκειται να πραγματοποιήσει τον δεξαμενισμό του στη μεγάλη πέτρινη του Πειραιά μεταξύ 27 και 29 Μαρτίου!

----------


## leo85

Αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κοντά στην Λευκάδα.
Κατηφορίζει για πέραμα  :Apologetic:

----------


## pantelis2009

Απο μέσα θα έλθει ή απ' εξω άραγε!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## SteliosK

_Ν@utilia.gr_ παντού 

Από μέσα ήρθε Παντελή η φωτογραφία  πριν από λίγο.
Καλή άφιξη να έχει!
DSC_0060.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε SteliosK. Το πλοίο πηγε και έδεσε στην Ε1 (μαλλον για να κατέβουν τα Ι.Χ) και θα πάει Πέραμα.

----------


## leo85

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ σήμερα το πρωί στην Ε1.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 15-03-2013 01.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σήμερα ηρθε για μπανάκι στου Βασιλειάδη...




Θα το δουμε αραγε του χρονου στο Σαρωνικο και παλι?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ στις 27-03-2013 δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή, κάνοντας εργασίες πριν απο το δεξαμενισμό του.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 299 27-03-2013.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές το Αχαιός τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του και ο φακός μου το συνέλαβε στις 18.00 μ.μ απο τα τούνελ της Κακιάς Σκάλας με πορεία τον Ισθμό. Ας το δούμε φωτογραφημένο απο το Γ. Μπρούφας στις 11/04 όταν ήταν δεμένο στο ναυπηγείο Φραντζή με τα νέα του σινιάλα, ίδια με το Δωριεύς (2 wayferries). Περιμένουμε φωτο και απο Κέρκυρα που ήδη έχει φτάσει. 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 300 12-04-2013.jpg

----------


## CORFU

Mετα απο ενα μηνα σχεδον επεστρεψε στην Κερκυρα με τα νεα του σινιαλα οπου κανει καποιεs ακομα εργασιεs
001.jpg006.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο τελευταίο στάδιο κατασκευής είχε ξεσπάσει κάποια πυρκαγιά με αποτέλεσμα να καθυστερήσει να δρομολογηθεί. Κάποιο διάστημα μάλιστα είχε μείνει χωρίς εργασίες και φοβηθήκαμε οτι θα είχε άσχημο τέλος. Ευτυχώς όλα πήγαν καλά και στην παρακάτω φώτο το βλέπουμε λίγο πριν τελειώσει ολοκληρωτικά
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132396


Όπως τα λέει ο φίλος Απόστολος είναι τα πράγματα. Η φωτιά ήταν μεγάλη και κατέστρεψε τη μία γέφυρα, τις καμπίνες που είναι πίσω της και ένα μέρος απο το σαλόνι ........ ολοσχερώς. Κάποια στιγμή θα δούμε και φωτο. 
Εδώ φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα 1 ώρα μετά το ξέσπασμα της φωτιάς τον Αύγουστο του 2005.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 33 08-2005.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ότι είχε απομείνει απο τις καμπίνες πίσω απο την γέφυρα, όταν έπιασε φωτιά.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 38.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Η αληθεια ειναι μια.Οσο εχει ασχοληθει ο καλος φιλος παντελης με τα ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικα δεν νομιζω να εχει ασχοληθει αλλος και του ξαναδινω συνχαρητηρια γιατι αυτα ειναι πραγματα που δεν αγοραζονται,ουτε κλεβονται,αλλα χτιζονται με τα χρονια

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ότι απέμεινε απο τη μία γέφυρα του πλοίου.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 37.jpg

----------


## leo85

> Η αληθεια ειναι μια.Οσο εχει ασχοληθει ο καλος φιλος παντελης με τα ναυπηγοεπισκευαστικα δεν νομιζω να εχει ασχοληθει αλλος και του ξαναδινω συνχαρητηρια γιατι αυτα ειναι πραγματα που δεν αγοραζονται,ουτε κλεβονται,αλλα χτιζονται με τα χρονια


Όντως φίλε Κώστα .Και εγώ είχα ακούσει για τη φωτιά ,άλλα από τις φώτο του φίλου Παντελή ........ Έχουν καεί και τα σίδερα . Τίποτε δεν έμεινε όρθιο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Οι φήμες που θέλουν το Αχαιός να επιστρέφει στο Σαρωνικό, αλλά και να πραγματοποιούνται ανακατατάξεις στο στόλο της HSW πάνε κι έρχονται! Ορίστε ένα άρθρο που επιβεβαιώνει τις πληροφορίες των μελών του forum. 

http://www.saronicmagazine.com/?p=21196

Επί τη ευκαιρία, ας δούμε και μερικές εικόνες απ' το εσωτερικό του πλοίου, όπως τις βρήκα στην ιστοσελίδα της εταιρείας. 
1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg 4.jpg 5.jpg

----------


## geo1981

ΣΤΟ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ Κ ΝΑΣ ΓΡΑΦΕΙ.....ΤΟ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ Σ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙ0 ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΑΛΟΝΙΑ.ΜΕ ΕΝΑ 5ΑΡΑΚΙ ΜΠΟΦΟΡ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΕΚΕΣΑΙ ΑΠ ΤΟ ΚΟΥΝΗΜΑ........ :Mask:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Οι φήμες που θέλουν το Αχαιός να επιστρέφει στο Σαρωνικό, αλλά και να πραγματοποιούνται ανακατατάξεις στο στόλο της HSW πάνε κι έρχονται! Ορίστε ένα άρθρο που επιβεβαιώνει τις πληροφορίες των μελών του forum. 
> 
> http://www.saronicmagazine.com/?p=21196


Το θέμα όμως που τίθεται, είναι ότι στα θέματα προς συζήτηση στο ΣΑΣ της 15ης Οκτωβρίου, δεν υπάρχει κανένα αίτημα είτε για αποδρομολόγηση του πλοίου από την Κέρκυρα, είτε για δρομολόγηση του στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Δεν θα έπρεπε ??? (ρητορική η ερώτηση, σαφώς και θα έπρεπε).

Εκτός και αν προστεθεί το θέμα στα εκτός ημερήσιας διάταξης, ή ...........ανακαλύψουμε ξαφνικά κάποια .....σχέση ανάμεσα στο _ΑΧΑΙΟΣ_ και στο μυστηριώδες _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_ για το οποίο υπάρχει αίτημα για δρομολόγηση του στον Σαρωνικό (Πειραιάς - Αίγινα - Μέθανα) από 1ης Νοεμβρίου 2013. Υπόθεση κάνω, και μόνο υπόθεση.




> ......το πλέον ενδιαφέρον θέμα πιστεύω ότι είναι το αίτημα για δρομολόγηση του άγνωστου φέρυ _ΜΙΧΑΗΛ_  στον Αργοσαρωνικό. Να πρόκειται άραγε για μετονομασία κάποιου ήδη  γνωστού μας πλοίου, ή για κάποιο λάθος όνομα στην ανακοίνωση του  υπουργείου ???

----------


## CORFU

για να δουμε τι θα δουμε.... το πλοιο κατηφοριζει προs Πειραια

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πέρασε πριν λίγο από τον Ισθμό και βρίσκεται ήδη στον Σαρωνικό.

Τώρα πόσο σύμπτωση μπορεί να είναι το ότι αυτό το ταξίδι γίνεται μόνο μία ημέρα πριν την έναρξη της νέας δρομολογιακής περιόδου, και τις φήμες περί δρομολόγησης του στη γραμμή της Αίγινας, μένει να το δούμε. Και λέω βέβαια "φήμες", διότι όπως είχα γράψει και σε προηγούμενο ποστ μου πουθενά δεν έχουμε δει (ή τουλάχιστον δεν έχω δει εγώ) κάποια "επίσημη" αίτηση - απόφαση για μεταδρομολόγηση του πλοίου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

To πλοίο πριν λίγο έδεσε στο μώλο της Δ.Ε.Η. Ας ελπίσουμε οι φήμες περί επιστροφής του στα νερά του Σαρωνικού να καρποφορήσουν όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα!

----------


## CORFU

εγω εμαθα οτι εφυγε απο την Κερκυρα για παντα και θα αντικατασταθει απο τον Ιωνα

----------


## leo85

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ σήμερα στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 2-11-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Φήμες αναφέρουν ότι υπάρχει πιθανότητα το πλοίο να ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στο Σαρωνικό μέσα στον Ιανουάριο.

----------


## leo85

Στης 14-11-2013 ηταν όλα κλειστά.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 14-11-2013.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στις *2 Ιανουαρίου 2014* φαίνεται να ξεκινάει ξανά δρομολόγια στο Σαρωνικό το Αχαιός!!! Το παρακάτω ρεπορτάζ περιλαμβάνει κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις και για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της γραμμής!!!

http://www.aeginaportal.gr/eidiseis/...n-peiraia.html

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Στις *2 Ιανουαρίου 2014* φαίνεται να ξεκινάει ξανά δρομολόγια στο Σαρωνικό το Αχαιός!!! Το παρακάτω ρεπορτάζ περιλαμβάνει κι άλλες ενδιαφέρουσες εξελίξεις και για τα υπόλοιπα πλοία της γραμμής!!!
> 
> http://www.aeginaportal.gr/eidiseis/...n-peiraia.html


Όντως πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πέτρινη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό απ' τις 4 μέχρι τις 6 Φεβρουαρίου 2014.

----------


## leo85

Δηλαδή θα ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια το Γενάρη και μετά θα σταματήσει για να κάνει δεξαμενισμό τον Φλεβάρη. :Pride:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η 2α Ιανουαρίου που είχε ακουστεί (όχι βέβαια από κάποια έγκυρη πηγή) ως ημέρα που θα ξεκίναγε δρομολόγια το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό παρήλθε, και το _ΑΧΑΙΟΣ_ εξακολουθεί να παραμένει δεμένο στο μώλο ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι. 

04.jpg
_04-01-2014_

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως σήμερα δεν το είδα στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ. Θα περάσω σε λίγο με το φίλο leo85 και το απόγευμα θα γράψει αν είναι στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο έχει μπει στη δεξαμενή από χθες, όπως έλεγε και το πρόγραμμά του.

----------


## leo85

Στην δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη σήμερα το απόγευμα. 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 5-2-2014 01.gif

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μέσα στην εβδομάδα το πλοίο ξεκινάει δρομολόγια για Αίγινα!!!

----------


## leo85

Το Πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στον Πειραιά, 
καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Το Πλοίο αυτή τη στιγμή είναι στον Πειραιά, 
> καλή αρχή και καλά ταξίδια.


Αύριο στις 11:30 το πρωί ξεκινάει! Του ευχόμαστε να είναι καλοτάξιδο και αυτό το εγχείρημα να είναι πιο τυχερό απ' το πρώτο!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Και φυσικά κάποιος ήταν εκεί!!!
Έρχονται οι φωτό!!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Χθες λίγο μετά τις 5 μμ το Αχαιός μπήκε στο λιμάνι. Ομολογώ ότι το θέαμα με ξάφνιασε.
Υπήρχαν δυο Κύριοι στον καταπέλτη όταν ήρθε, ο ένας πρέπει να ήταν από τον Φοίβο. Ο άλλος ο πλοιοκτήτης του Αχαιός ρώτησα και μου είπαν από αύριο μεθαύριο να μπω για φωτογραφίες στο εσωτερικό του γιατί μάζευαν για το σημερινό δρομολόγιο.
Να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλή αρχή σε πλοίο και πλήρωμα αν και έχω ακόμα απορίες για την κοινοπραξία του Σαρωνικού.

P2133328.jpg P2133675.jpg P2133734.jpg P2133725.jpg

----------


## gpp

Πρώτη άφιξη του Αμφίδρομου ΑΧΑΙΟΣ στην Αίγινα 14-02-2014, ημέρα των ερωτευμένων!

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες απ' τους φίλους Ilias92 & gpp!
Σήμερα έλεγα να πήγαινα ένα ταξιδάκι μαζί του μέχρι την Αίγινα, όμως αρκέστηκα μόνο στο να το θαυμάσω απ' την ξηρά.

DSCN2412.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Πρώτη άφιξη του Αμφίδρομου ΑΧΑΙΟΣ στην Αίγινα 14-02-2014, ημέρα των ερωτευμένων!


N@utilia.gr Πάντου!
Ευχαριστούμε  για την ανταπόκριση από την όμορφη Αίγινα gpp  και από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά  Ilias 92 και Karavofanatikos.  :Encouragement:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

...παντως εχει ωραια 2way θεα και στην πλωρη και στην πρυμη


IMG_2353.JPG

----------


## SteliosK

Λίγο πριν καλύψει η ομίχλη τον Πειραιά

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να το δούμε το πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά το περασμένο Σάββατο, όχι όμως μόνο του μιας και -κακά τα ψέματα- το όλο του παρουσιαστικό πέφτει ολίγον βαρύ για ευαίσθητα καραβολατρικά στομάχια......

03.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Λίγο πριν καλύψει η ομίχλη το Πειραιά
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater


Φοβερή φωτό! Πάντως αν την ανέβαζες σήμερα θα νόμιζα ότι προέρχεται απ' τις ψησταριές λόγω τσικνοΠέμπτης!!  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα εν πλω, στον ηλιόλουστο Σαρωνικό!

DSCN2443.jpg DSCN2445.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χθες είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω για πρώτη φορά με τον Αχαιό, καθώς επέστρεφα απ' την Αίγινα. Το πλοίο έβγαλε πάρα πολλά ιχ και φορτηγά στο νησί και φαίνεται ότι πάει καλά από κίνηση. Το εσωτερικό του πεντακάθαρο και προσεγμένο, ενώ παραξενεύτηκα ευχάριστα που είδα ότι διαθέτει αίθουσα με παιχνίδια - εναέριο χόκεϊ (το αγαπημένο μου  :Fat: ) και πολυθρόνες μασάζ! Το μαγαζάκι με τα ζαχαρωτά ήταν εκτός λειτουργίας - δεν ξέρω αν θα το εκμεταλλευτούν αλλιώς στη συνέχεια. Στα αρνητικά, η μυρωδιά καυσαερίων στα σαλόνια μέχρι την αναχώρηση του πλοίου (απ' τα μαρσαρίσματα στο γκαράζ), και τα αλυσιδάκια στο κατάστρωμα τα οποία περιορίζουν την πρόσβαση αρκετά μέτρα πριν απ' τις βαρδιόλες. Τέλος, εντύπωση μου έκανε η ύπαρξη πινακίδων στα ιταλικά, που έχουν μείνει απ' την σύντομο διάστημα που έκανε δρομολόγια το πλοίο στην Ιταλία! Εύχομαι στη δεύτερη προσπάθεια που κάνει το πλοίο να πάνε όλα καλά και να καθιερωθεί στη γραμμή!

DSCN2468.jpg DSCN2469.jpg DSCN2473.jpg

Λιμάνι Αίγινας

----------


## emmanouil

Μηπως κουναει λιγο αδικαιολογητα?

----------


## geo1981

ναι οντοσ δεν ειναι καλο ταξιδι και στην Κερκυρα που το ειχαμε κουνουσε με το παραμικρο οποσ επισεισ και την ωρα τησ αναχωρησησ και αφιξης

----------


## Ilias 92

Με 3,5 μετρα βύθισμα και δυο πλώρες λογικό είναι να κουνάει και μέσα στο λιμάνι.
Ευτυχώς το βαπόρι και κινείται στον Σαρωνικό και βγάζουμε καμία φωτό γιατί αλλιώς θα είχαμε λιμοκτονήσει.
Πρέπει να έπιασε πάντως. Τι λένε οι επιβάτες της γραμμής?

----------


## emmanouil

Οι επιβατες της γραμμης παραπονιουνται για το κουνημα.Τολυλαχιστον αυτο ακουγα εγω την Καθαρα Δευτερα επιστρεφωντας απο Αιγινα

----------


## giorgos....

Νάτος.. σήμερα το μεσημέρι περιμένοντας να καθαρίσει το traffic για να μπει στο λιμάνι.
P3100141.jpg

----------


## Eng

Μια ερωτηση, το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ δουλευει με ηλεκτροπροωση σε καθε ενα ελικοπιδαλιο?

----------


## CORFU

Νομιζω οχι εχει 4 Diesel  αλλα καθε ποδι εχει 2  προπελες

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Συμφωνα με το νηογνώμονα εχει συστημα πρόωσης της SCHOTTEL πιθανότατα έχει ελικοπηγαλια σαν αυτα στο συνημμένο αρχείο που μεταδίδεται με άξονα η κίνηση χωρίς ηλεκτρική πρόωση.

----------


## ιθακη

Αγαπητέ Παναγιώτη, από το θέμα μηχανική ορολογίας και μάρκας, μπορώ με βεβαιότητα να σου πώ, ότι "εν κατέω πράμα"....

Μπορώ όμως με συγουριά να σου δείξω το ελικοπηδάλιο του Αχαιός (ένα από τα 4), που το εόχα φωτογραφήσει στις 12-03-10, όταν ήταν δεξαμενή....
DSCN2553.JPG

Και 4 χρόνια μετά, είναι η πρώτη μου φορά που το πέτυχα και το φωτογράφησα εν πλώ
IMG_5180.JPG

----------


## blacksmith

> Οι επιβατες της γραμμης παραπονιουνται για το κουνημα.Τουλαχιστον αυτο ακουγα εγω την Καθαρα Δευτερα επιστρεφωντας απο Αιγινα


Μη με παρεξηγήσεις emmanouil αλλά οι επιβάτες αυτής της γραμμής δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσουν να παραπονιούνται...
Και γέφυρα να φτιαχνόταν θα έβρισκαν λόγο να γκρινιάξουν... 
Μέχρι και τον Απόλλωνα που σκυλοβρίζανε τον αναπολούν...
Βλέπει ο άλλος τον Αχαιό λέει παραείναι μεγάλο για την γραμμή...Όχι οτι επιτέλους ήρθε και κάτι νέο... 
Την Καθαρά Δευτέρα κόντεψε να φάει απαγορευτικό και γενικότερα ήταν εντελώς χάλια μέρα για ταξίδι αν και πιστεύω είναι γνωστό αυτό.

----------


## aegina

Δεν το ειχα ταξιδεψει οταν πρωτομπηκε στη γραμμη αλλα ουτε και τωρα το βρησκω ασχημο και το αποφευγω μια γνωστη μου ειπε τα ιδια για το κουνημα ...

----------


## SteliosK

Αχαιός 11/4/2014
Λίγα λεπτά πριν την άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι

DSC_1027.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Από τη σημερινή αναχώρηση για Αίγινα 

DSC_0057.jpg DSC_0066.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Μ. Παρασκευή, λίγο έξω απ' την Αίγινα!

DSCN2615.jpg DSCN2618.jpg

----------


## Aquaman

Αφιξη απο Αιγινα στο μεγαλο λιμανι, 21/03/14

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ όταν έμπαινε στον Πειραιά για να πάει να δέσει.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 2-5-2014 01.gif.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αχαιός εν πλω στον Σαρωνικό!

DSCN2687.jpg DSCN2688.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

P6101127.jpg
Σήμερα το απόγευμα στην Αίγινα

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του Αχαιός για το νησί της φιστικιάς!

DSCN2961.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ στις 10-05-2014 φωτογραφημένο απο την Πειραική, ανοικτά στο τη Σαλαμίνα. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 317 10-05-2014 (απο Πειραική).jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Συγγενικό μου πρόσωπο που ταξίδεψε χθες το μεσημέρι με το πλοίο, μου μετέφερε ότι ξαφνικά ενώ βρισκόντουσαν εν πλω άνοιξαν οι ουρανοί! Όχι δεν ήταν στο κατάστρωμα, αλλά μέσα στο σαλόνι! Το ταβάνι άρχισε να στάζει σε αρκετά σημεία νερό με αποτέλεσμα να βραχούν καθίσματα και να τοποθετηθούν κουβάδες για τον περιορισμό του φαινομένου. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι έφταιξε (βλάβη σωλήνα πυρόσβεσης? - κλιματισμός?), πάντως ας ελπίσουμε τώρα να επιδιορθώθηκε.

DSCN4078.jpg

Αίγινα - 17/7/2014

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ο αμφίπλωρος παίχτης του Σαρωνικού, καθώς μπαίνει φουριόζος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι!

DSCN4294.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πριν από λίγο το Αχαιός έπιασε για πρώτη φορά στο Αγκίστρι. Ελπίζω όλα να πήγαν καλά γιατί είναι αμφίπλωρο και να συνεχίσει αυτή την σύνδεση με το νησί.
Ας δούμε το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ φωτογραφημένο στις 10-05-2014 από την Πειραϊκή, με φόντο την Ψυτάλλεια.                                 Για το Νεκτάριο και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 319 10-05-2014 (απο Πειραική).jpg

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Ο Αχαιός στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 22/6/2014. Μου έκαναν πολύ θετική εντύπωση οι εσωτερικοί του χώροι καθώς μπορείς να έχεις απρόσκοπτη θέα προς την πλώρη και την πρύμνη του πλοίου κατά το ταξίδι! Το ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα ένα ντεκ ψηλότερα είχε θέσεις για αρκετούς επιβάτες αλλά η θέα δεν ήταν τόσο καλή.

----------


## emmanouil

Τα παραπονα για τον Αχαιο στην Αιγινα ειναι ομως παρα πολλα

----------


## blacksmith

> Τα παραπονα για τον Αχαιο στην Αιγινα ειναι ομως παρα πολλα


Ο μόνος τρόπος να μην παραπονιούνται οι αιγηνίτες είναι να φτάσει ο προαστιακός στο νησί με εισιτήριο 5€ κανονικό και μειωμένο ο,τι περισσεύει...!!

----------


## emmanouil

Ε ενταξει δεν ειναι ετσι ακριβως τα πραγματα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αν στην αιγινα εχουν παραπονα που εχουν πλοιο κανονικο και φθηνο, τι να πουνε οι απο τα μεθανα και κατω μεχρι σπετσες που ή βλεπουν ελαχιστα ή καθολου πλοιο κανονικο, συμβατικο, λαμαρινενιο

----------


## emmanouil

Ναι αλλα στα Μεθανα και στον Πορο μπορεις να πας οδικως

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του Αχαιός απ' το λιμάνι της Αίγινας!

DSCN4811.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σήμερα ετοιμαζόταν για Αίγινα.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 4-10-2014.gif

4-10-2014

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο μόλο της Δ.Ε.Η βρίσκεται δεμένο το πλοίο, ξεκινώντας έτσι από σήμερα την ετήσια ακινησία του.

----------


## CORFU

Για τουs επομενουs 3 μηνεs.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έρμο και κλειστό το πλοίο όπως είναι βέβαια φυσικό, και σήμερα που πέρασα από εκεί "διασκέδασα" με τις πάρα πολλές κορδέλλες (δεμένες παντού) που έχουν γεμίσει τα καταστρώματα του, προφανώς για να αποθαρρύνουν τους γλάρους να ...αράζουν εκεί και να τα λερώνουν.

Και μιλάμε για πάρα πολλούς γλάρους στην γύρω περιοχή, λόγω φυσικά (και) της κεντρικής ψαραγοράς που βρίσκεται εκεί δίπλα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 13 έως τις 15 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός πριν από λίγο μπήκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για τη συντήρηση του, ώστε στις 18/02 να είναι έτοιμο να επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια του. Ελπίζω κάποιος φίλος να το φωτογραφήσει.
Εδώ σε μια παλαιά του πόζα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 327 20-06-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξεκίνησε εχθές και το Αχαιός τα δρομολόγια του αφού τελείωσε με στη συντήρηση του και τις ακινησίες του.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Στο πλοίο έχει τοποθετηθεί ηλεκτρονική πινακίδα η οποία εκτός απ' τα κλασικά "Welcome on Board, κτλ" προβάλει και διαφημιστικά μηνύματα.

----------


## laz94

Έξοδος από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, πέρυσι το καλοκαίρι...
P1040766.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Οι μπίντες λένε ότι 99% το πλοίο πουλήθηκε στην Ταϊτή, γι' αυτό όσοι το προλάβετε ....φωτογραφίστε το. Μένει να δούμε αν η πληροφορία ....θα βγει αληθινή.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Ποσειδών Ελλάς είναι στου Κανέλλου.........μάλλον για αλλαγή σινιάλων, λέτε να έλθει σύντομα η ώρα και για το Αχαιός ....αφού ακούγονται έντονα οι φήμες γι' αυτό που έγραψα 25 μέρες πριν!!!!!!
Εδώ το πλοίο πριν ένα χρόνο φορτώνοντας στον Πειραιά.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 321 20-05-2014.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ ...... 24-07-2015 στις 16.35 μ.μ. full speed την ώρα που βγαίνει από το μεγάλο λιμάνι, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Μπρούφας ΙΙ. 

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ 330 24-07-2015.jpg

----------


## laz94

Τελευταίο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Αίγινα, για την Παρασκευή που πέρασε...

P1050508.JPG

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο αύριο και μεθαύριο θα βρεθεί εκτάκτως στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη!

----------


## CORFU

για να τσεκαρουν τα υφαλα οι αγοραστεs ????? λεω εγω τωρα!!!!!!

----------


## emmanouil

Οχι ειχε θεμα με ενα ελικοπηδαλιο

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αύριο το βράδυ το Αχαιός θα διανυκτερεύσει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, ώστε  να αναχωρήσει νωρίς το πρωί της Δευτέρας (07:15) για να εξυπηρετήσει τους  προσκυνητές που θα έχουν ήδη παρευρεθεί στην ολονύχτια αγρυπνία για την εορτή του Αγίου Νεκταρίου.

----------


## SteliosK

> Αύριο το βράδυ το Αχαιός θα διανυκτερεύσει στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας, ώστε  να αναχωρήσει νωρίς το πρωί της Δευτέρας (07:15) για να εξυπηρετήσει τους  προσκυνητές που θα έχουν ήδη παρευρεθεί στην ολονύχτια αγρυπνία για την εορτή του Αγίου Νεκταρίου.


Eυχαριστούμε Νεκτάριε για την ενημέρωση!
Σήμερα πρωι πρωι για Αίγινα 
sk_1246.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός εχθές το βράδυ τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του και τώρα πηγαίνει στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ, όπου θα δέσει για την ακινησία του.
Εδώ όταν έβγαινε από τον Πειραιά πριν 2 μήνες.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ-336-07-10-2015.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 8 έως τις 10 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη.

DSCN6576.jpg

Λίγο έξω απ' την Αίγινα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Όντως Νεκτάριε σήμερα το πρωί το Αχαιός βγήκε για δεξαμενισμό στη μεγάλη του Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Μεγάλη του Πειραιά και επέστρεψε στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ για να συνεχίσει τις εργασίες του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού έκανε το δοκιμαστικό του επέστρεψε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, όπου αύριο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) ξεκινά δρομολόγια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχει ήδη ξεκινήσει δρομολόγια στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## manolisfissas



----------


## High1

> για να τσεκαρουν τα υφαλα οι αγοραστεs ????? λεω εγω τωρα!!!!!!


Τελικά το πλοίο πουλήθηκε, ΘΑ πουληθεί ή τίποτα από τα δυο και θα συνεχίσει στο Σαρωνικό?

----------


## hayabusa

Η άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά χθες το απόγευμα 29/3/2016 από αέρος  :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός έκανε την ακινησία του στο μόλο ΔΕΗ και πριν 2 ώρες μεθόρμησε στα 200.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 6 έως τις 8 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός σήμερα το πρωί μπήκε στη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη για την συντήρηση του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του και επέστρεψε στο μόλο ΔΕΗ για τις τελευταίες του εργασίες πριν επιστρέψει στα δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός σήμερα επέστρεψε στην Ακτή Ποσειδώνος (Ε8)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός έχει σταματήσει από τις 13/11 για την ακινησία του και βρίσκεται στο μόλο της ΔΕΗ.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 26 έως τις 28 Φεβρουαρίου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη μόνιμη δεξαμενή της Ακτής Βασιλειάδη για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Αχαιός έφυγε από το μόλο της ΔΕΗ και πηγαίνει στον Πειραιά για την συντήρηση του. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Βγήκε σήμερα το πρωί από την δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και αυτήν την ώρα πραγματοποιεί δοκιμαστικό στον Σαρωνικό.

----------


## Chosen_12

Καλημέρα,
ως τελείως ερασιτέχνης (χομπίστας) καραβολάτρης, οι γνώσεις μου πάνω στη ναυπηγική και τη λειτουργία των καραβιών είναι αρκετά περιορισμένες.
Συγγνώμη εκ των πρωτέρων για οτιδήποτε γράψω και χρησιμοποιήσω λανθασμένες ορολογίες, καθώς είμαι άσχετος με το "άθλημα" !
Για να μην μακρυγορώ άλλο, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής. 
Το συγκεκριμένο αμφίδρομο (φαντάζομαι έτσι είναι και τα άλλα) έχει 4 προπέλες στις 4 "γωνίες" του, οι οποίες έχουν τη δυνατότητα περιστροφής 360 μοιρών, ενσωματώνοντας έτσι και τη λειτουργεία της "κλασικής" τιμονιέρας.
Κατά τη διάρκεια πλεύσης, λειτουργούν μόνο οι 2 πρυμναίες προπέλες (ανάλογα με τη φορά πλεύσης) του καραβιού, ή και οι 4? (κάτι σαν το 4x4 στα αυτοκίνητα).

----------


## pantelis2009

Έχει τη δυνατότητα να κινείτε ή με 2 προπέλες- ελικοπηδάλια είτε με 4 προπέλες - ελικοπηδάλια. Όλα είναι με 4 προπέλες στην Ελλάδα εκτός από το αμφίπλωρο Τελαμών .....που έχει δύο διαγώνια. Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.

----------


## CORFU

Υπάρχουν και ελικοπηδαλια με 2 προπέλες το κάθε ένα δηλαδή στο σύνολο 8 προπέλες με την μια προπέλα να έχει ζυγό αριθμό πτερυγίων και την άλλη μόνο αριθμό ετσι είναι και σε αυτό 
A4905D25-AE8D-488C-A257-5C32BD9FC01E.jpegΦωτό του φίλου ΙΘΑΚΗ από προηγούμενο post

----------


## pantelis2009

Ακριβώς τέτοια έχει το Αχαιός.

----------


## Chosen_12

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. 
Το ερώτημα είναι αν πρακτικά γίνεται χρήση και των 4 κατα την πλεύση, ή εάν για λόγους οικονομικούς, αυτό δεν γίνεται...

----------


## karavofanatikos

Η όμορφη πασχαλινή κάρτα του πληρώματος του πλοίου. Χριστός Ανέστη!

Axaios.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλοίο προσέκρουσε το μεσημέρι της Παρασκευής στην προβλήτα του λιμανιού στο Αγκίστρι.
Αναλυτικότερα, στο λιμάνι του Σκάλας Αγκιστρίου προσέκρουσε κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης, το επιβατηγό οχηματαγωγό πλοίο ΑΧΑΙΟΣ, με 198 επιβάτες.
Από την πρόσκρουση τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά πέντε άτομα, τα οποία μεταφέρθηκαν, για προληπτικούς λόγους, στο Κέντρο Υγείας Αίγινας.
Σύμφωνα με την πρώτη πληροφόρηση, τέσσερις εξ αυτών, αφού τους παρασχέθηκαν οι πρώτες βοήθειες, πήραν εξιτήριο.
Μέχρι στιγμής τα αίτια της πρόσκρουσης παραμένουν αδιευκρίνιστα. Το ΑΧΑΙΟΣ εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς-Αίγινα-Αγκίστρι-Αίγινα-Πειραιάς.


Διαβάστε όλο το άρθρο: https://www.altsantiri.gr/ellada/pro...#ixzz5CYX6VNnY

----------


## pantelis2009

*Προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα του Αγκιστρίου ο Αχαιός. Τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά πέντε επιβάτες που μεταφέρθηκαν στο Κέντρο Υγείας Αίγινας.*
Στις 12:40 σήμερα το μεσημέρι το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Αχαιός προσέκρουσε στην προβλήτα στο λιμάνι του Αγκιστρίου, εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς, Αίγινα, Αγκίστρι. Από την πρόσκρουση υπήρχαν τραυματισμοί επιβατών, ευτυχώς ελαφρά. Ο αριθμός των επιβατών που τραυματίστηκαν σύμφωνα, με τις μέχρι τώρα πληροφορίες, ήταν πέντε επιβάτες οι οποίοι μεταφέρθηκαν με ταχύπλοο με μέριμνα της εταιρίας στο λιμάνι της Αίγινας και από εκεί στο Κέντρο Υγείας του νησιού. Σε επικοινωνία με το Κέντρο Υγείας υπήρξε η ενημέρωση ότι και οι πέντε επιβάτες είχαν τραυματιστεί ελαφρά και εξήλθαν.


Αναφορικά με τα δρομολόγια το Αχαιού αυτά θα πραγματοποιηθούν από τον Ποσειδώνα, ενώ στο Αγκίστρι θα μεταβεί ο νηογνώμονας που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο για να αποφασίσει την ελευθεροπλοΐα του.

Τέλος από την Κοινοπραξία Πλοίων Σαρωνικού δημοσιεύθηκε η ακόλουθη ανακοίνωση.

Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι σήμερα Παρασκευή 13/04/2018 καθώς και το Σαββατοκύριακο 14/04/2018 έως 15/04/2018 τα δρομολόγια του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΧΑΙΟΣ θα εκτελεστούν από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ και του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΠΟΕΣΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ θα εκτελεστούν από το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Και η ανακοίνωση από το ΥΕΝ.
Προσέκρουσε μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΑΧΑΙΟΣ” Ν.Π. 11228 κατά τη διαδικασία πρόσδεσης του, στο λιμάνι της Σκάλας Αγκιστρίου. 
Ανωτέρω πλοίο εκτελούσε προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο από Πειραιά για Αίγινα – Αγκίστρι – Αίγινα – Πειραιά με 198 επιβάτες – 13 Ι.Χ. - 1 Φ/Γ και 8 Δ/Κ.
Το πλοίο προσέδεσε με ασφάλεια και αποβίβασε τους επιβάτες του.
Από το περιστατικό τραυματίστηκαν ελαφρά πέντε (05) επιβάτες, οι τέσσερις (04) εκ των οποίων μεταφέρθηκαν προληπτικά στο Κ.Υ. Αίγινας και εξήλθαν, ενώ η έτερη τραυματίας μεταφέρθηκε σε ιδιωτικό θεραπευτήριο .
Από το Λιμεναρχείο Αίγινας απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του “ΑΧΑΙΟΣ” μέχρι αποκατάστασης της ζημιάς και προσκόμισης  βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης – αξιοπλοΐας  από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα, ενώ οι επιβάτες θα προωθηθούν στους προορισμούς τους με μέριμνα της πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός επανήλθε κανονικά στα δρομολόγια του, άρα δεν έπαθε ζημιά το πλοίο. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Την Παρασκευή επισκέφτηκα για πρώτη φορά το Αγκίστρι, λόγω της εορτής της πολιούχου του νησιού Ζωοδόχου Πηγής και έτυχε να είμαι μπροστά την στιγμή της πρόσκρουσης. Το πλοίο φάνηκε να προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι της Σκάλας με σχετικά υψηλό δρόμο, ενώ στη συνέχεια άρχισε σιγά σιγά να επιβραδύνει για την ασφαλή προσέγγιση στην στενή προβλήτα. Έπειτα, ακούστηκε ένας δυνατός χτύπος και ουρλιαχτά, καθώς μερικοί επιβάτες έχασαν την ισορροπία τους τόσο στις σκάλες, όσο και στο επίπεδο του γκαράζ με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστούν ελαφρά. Το πλήρωμα προσέφερε αμέσως πάγο στους τραυματίες και το ασθενοφόρο του νησιού που ειδοποιήθηκε άμεσα, μπήκε στο γκαράζ του πλοίου για να προσφέρει τις πρώτες βοήθειες. Ακούστηκε πως δεν υπάκουσε ικανοποιητικά το ανάποδα κι έτσι το πλοίο δεν πρόλαβε να μηδενίσει πριν έρθει σε επαφή με την προβλήτα στην οποία προκλήθηκε ρήγμα απ' την πρόσκρουση.
Ευτυχώς οι άνθρωποι δεν είχαν κάτι σοβαρό, καθώς επίσης και το πλοίο δεν φάνηκε να αντιμετωπίζει κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα το οποίο παρέμεινε δεμένο μέχρι να έρθει ο επιθεωρητής απ' την γειτονική Αίγινα.

DSCN7278.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο είναι εκτός δρομολογίων και βρίσκεται από χθες στο ναυπηγείο _Τσαγγαρινού_ στο Πέραμα.

IMG_0314.jpg
_Πέραμα - 17-04-2018_

----------


## Apostolos

Όποτε είσαι πέρυξ του Πειραιώς τσουπ εμφανίζετε ο Αχαιός!

DSC_0334 (Large).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθεσινή άφιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, και μία πόζα με τις συνηθισμένες κλίσεις που παίρνει καμιά φορά το πλοίο. Αρκετά παράξενη βέβαια, μιας και εκείνη την στιγμή έστριβε αριστερά και όχι δεξιά, ενώ δεν υπήρχε και κάποιος ...περίεργος αέρας που έστω κάπως να την δικαιολογεί.

IMG_0048.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 11/08/2018_

----------


## leo85

Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά για Αίγινα.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ-16-3-2019-01.jpg

16-3-2019.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το νέο πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το Αχαιός θα δεξαμενιστεί στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη από 06/05 έως 09/05/2019

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Αχαιός σήμερα μπήκε στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

To* Αχαιός* βγήκε πριν λίγο από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή Βασιλειάδη και πήγε στην Ακτή Ποσειδώνος. Εδώ σε φωτο από το αρχείο μου. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΑΧΑΙΟΣ-337-25-04-2019.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα πλαινά του πλοίου έχει γραφτεί το νέο λογότυπο της Κοινοπραξίας Πλοίων Σαρωνικού (Saronic Ferries).

IMG_0133.jpg__IMG_0133_.jpg
_Αίγινα - 06/07/2019_

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video του ομορφου πλοίου από ένα κατάπλου στην Αιγινα όπου ο cpt Δημήτρης Δόξας μας χάρισε και μια απίστευτα εντυπωσιακή πιρουέτα !

----------

